# Double Vision



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Two ahi this weekend, lost 2 at the boat as well. 4 mahi too


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, you got some skills with the slingshot









Actually that looked like it was fun to catch! A good workout I am sure.

Nice one pop

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well f me there big buggas!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty good.

How much of the catch do you keep. And what do you do with what you don't keep.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

so jealous wtf.......... that's isn't fair


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

In the PRC we get these at Costco...in small pieces


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Sashimi at Steve's place tonight! Bring your own beer and women!

Nice catch dude. How far out were you? Downrigging or sporting tackle?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Wow..nice going man!!*


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That makes the brook trout I caught look kind of puny. Good job man.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys- we were about 18-20 miles off the north of Oahu island, they were caught on trolling tackle (130 wt rod and reel) if we keep fish we give to friends and family and if we catch a lot we sell some to the auction block.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

All weekend I was thinking of this sitting in my mailbox... Thanks roger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's FISHING!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice catch mate


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet slingshot and fish!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Last of the sashimi...


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

pop shot said:


> All weekend I was thinking of this sitting in my mailbox... Thanks roger


Hey Pop nice WingShooter you got there! I go a Longbow hunter and it shoots great for me. Let us know how you like it man.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i like it, but i'm still trying to get used to it. it's very different from how i usually shoot.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Well your a real good shot, so i'm sure it won't be long before your hitting what your aiming at with that one to.


----------

